# Gun "buyback" nets a TOW case



## Grenadier (Aug 21, 2007)

Heh.  

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/local/orange/orl-guns1807aug18,0,354258.story

Thankfully, that was nothing more than an empty TOW case.  Either that, or the lady in the picture can lift 70+ lbs with ease...


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 21, 2007)

Yea they really pulled alot of guns off the street. Thank god it was not loaded.


----------



## crushing (Aug 21, 2007)

I see 'thankfully' and 'thank god', but I'm really wondering if it is scarier that *ONLY* the case was turned in?!?!?!   

Found this sad note at the end of the article:

"Somebody took really good care of this," said Williams, holding a .308-caliber M1-A Springfield rifle worth about $1,500. "I'd bet a body part this was never used in a crime."

It has me wondering what the story is behind it.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm thinking they need a new clause in there, 'We reserve the right to keep certain weapons'.
Thing is though, it's not the bad guys usually turning in weapons, they're around the corner offering $100 bucks to the guy walking up to the 'buyback'.


----------



## Sapper6 (Aug 21, 2007)

crushing said:


> I see 'thankfully' and 'thank god', but I'm really wondering if it is scarier that *ONLY* the case was turned in?!?!?!
> 
> Found this sad note at the end of the article:
> 
> ...


 
cases like that can be bought at some Army surplus stores.  the one down the road sells them for $20 a piece.  don't really see a whole lot of use for them though.  when that story first broke a couple days ago, I think the headline was something like, "Man turns in rocket launcher at gun turn-in amnesty."  i saw the pic and laughed my *** off.  i'm sure the story got a ton of hits on drudgereport but was total BS.

on another note, i would have traded 5 pair of shoes and a lobster dinner for a nice M1.


----------



## grydth (Aug 21, 2007)

I bet that M1 could have brought 800 to 1k.... instead some fool:shock: walked away with, what, $50??

Well, with that off the street. at least the crime rate will now drop 75%...


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 21, 2007)

Idiot.

You got an M1A you don't want, you give it to *ME.*


----------



## crushing (Aug 21, 2007)

grydth said:


> I bet that M1 could have brought 800 to 1k.... instead some fool:shock: walked away with, what, $50??
> 
> Well, with that off the street. at least the crime rate will now drop 75%...


 
I'm afraid that it wasn't the rightful owner that turned it in for the $50 gift certificate.  Or, perhaps someone inherited it and didn't realize what they had.  Kind of like the lady selling her dearly departed husband's old Chevy out in the barn cheap trying to get rid of it, not realizing that old 'piece of junk' is a vintage Vette!


----------



## grydth (Aug 21, 2007)

Any and all of these are possibilities.... 

 Slothfulness = getting snaked most every time.

I can understand not wanting something - but do some work, get some opinions and offers from dealers.

The collector who leaves stuff when they die is almost as much to blame when the heirs get taken.... I've made it a point of letting my wife and kids know what I have, and leaving labels with values with much of it. 

When I go to the Infernal Regions, they should do quite well.... wonder if that has anything to do with the funny taste dinners have had lately...


----------



## Mr. E (Aug 21, 2007)

Would someone please tell me something.

According to the article, at least four guns turned in had been reported stolen.

So, you are telling me that the guys that turned them in just walked away free? No punishment for being part of a crime? They didn't even get the names?

And the original owners will not get them back? Just melted down, right?

What would happen under this program with its promise of no prosecution if one of these pistols was later found to have been used in the killing of a police officer? Again, did they even get the names of the people turning these things in?


----------



## Sapper6 (Aug 21, 2007)

Mr. E said:


> Would someone please tell me something.
> 
> According to the article, at least four guns turned in had been reported stolen.
> 
> ...


 
i agree with your concern my friend.  however, the goal of this operation was taking guns off the street with bribery and amnesty.  i don't know which is worse; the guns or the method used here.  

i agree with another poster who stated, "i'd bet a body part that gun wasn't used in a crime."

i don't imagine a lot of criminals showed up that day to trade their "piece" for a pair of sneakers.


----------



## SeanKerby (Aug 24, 2007)

The missle tube for a TOW? Probably found it somewhere. Funny, that's my MOS in the Corps......TOW Gunner, what a day!


----------

